# Summer months



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

Is there anything in ND worth trapping during the spring and early summer months? I think it would be cool to have a hobby like that for the summer when the hunting season is done for me. Maybe badgers or something? I suppose their fur is crap then too huh? Still fun. o well. we'll see what kind of responses I get here...


----------



## TN Trapper (Dec 29, 2007)

I don't know if you gots ground hogs around where you live like I do ,in east TN they is a ball to trap in the summer even there there fur aint now good ****-1 possom-4 dog-1 It has ben a slow year :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Pocket gophers.


----------



## TN Trapper (Dec 29, 2007)

whats a poket gofer?


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Woodchucks.


----------



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

pocket gopher? as in..prairie dog, thirteen striped ground squirrel, woodchuck or what? I don't even think I've ever seen a woodchuck in ND but I suppose if I was farther east? What the heck does a guy do with one?


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

TN Trapper said:


> whats a poket gofer?


A pocket gopher is a rodent kinda like a mouse except bigger. You may not have them in TN but in eastern ND their everywhere. All you got to do is drive down a township road and look for their dirt mounds in the ditches. The dirt is from the tunnels that they dig. Most if not all land owners would be happy for some one to come out and trap them and can open the door to trapping grounds for animals that are actually worth something. You can save them for trapping bait and when you get enough you can grind them up and preserve fresh. Canines love em.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

My friend just set canine traps upside down over the holes and put a hose down the other end with water running and watched them come out and the trap worked like a coni he claimed.


----------



## TN Trapper (Dec 29, 2007)

Thank you ND trapper for exsplaining that and as for the wistle pigs u can'do much anothing with them but make shoe strings and eat them which i have never done but like i said they are fun to catch hope that that answers your qeostions i can't remember who aked the quistion what you do with one.


----------

